# Wise Crows



## lilbens10 (Jan 13, 2004)

Iowa's second crow season opens tomorrow, January 14th. All of the migrating crows have left the area and won't come back till February or March. There are still a few flocks and pairs of crows that are here all year though. I can't call these crows in though because they have heard my tapes and seen my decoys many times before. Any ideas on how to change my set up to get more shooting?


----------



## sureshot#1 (Jan 4, 2004)

well it sounds like you need a lot of revamping if you have an electric caller get an mouth call and mix in with the electric caller.. now for the decoys... i dont know but mabey you could spread them out far and few between or put sum in the tree and some in on the ground or put a stuuffed animal with alot of catchup around it (ded animal) then take all your decoys and consentrate all of them in that 1 spot... you can even put a crow bout 20-30ft arround their..... well i hope it works for you it did for me when i tried it because here in IL they dont much like decoys.. personal message me when you try it and tell me how it does


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

try a fake owl, crows hate them


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

If your crows have been worked a few times with the e-call you definatly have to switch to a mouth call and try something like a feed set up. Find where they are going for breakfast and set up early with some decoys and blind up good and you should get some shooting.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

i would try to find a tape u don't have and use that some. thats what happened to me last year. after buying a tape i shot several crows that day


----------

